
GAO Issues More Cost Warnings For F-35 - protomyth
http://www.aviationweek.com/Article.aspx?id=/article-xml/awx_03_24_2014_p0-674992.xml
======
protomyth
"The program’s continued failure to develop and test mission software on
schedule will also either result in delayed initial operational capability
(IOC) dates, or in further reductions to the capability delivered at IOC, the
report predicts."

and

"By January, the GAO says, the program had verified only half as much of the
Block 2B software – the Marine Corps IOC standard – as planned, 13% versus
27%. The GAO endorses the DOT&E’s estimate of a delay as long as 13 months,
and recommends a new assessment by the Office of the Secretary of Defense “of
the specific capabilities that can be delivered and those that will not likely
be delivered” to the services at their different IOC dates."

